

Free TekPub (training videos for Ruby, Android, iOS) this Friday - borisk
http://blog.tekpub.com/post/1014366821/tekpub-free-friday

======
swatermasysk
If they can keep the site up with the extra traffic, it will be a great day to
sit back and learn something new.

